# Archery Coach for private lessons near Clarkston



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

Long story short. Lifelong archer 32 years. I had a rather large stroke last year on my 42nd bday. Heart surgery, other crap, etc, much better now... except..

Lasting nerve damage on my left side, specifically my left arm. I have been working to get my arm strong and I am close besides the pain. That all being said I have picked up some nasty habits and my shot is all over the place. After two months of chasing issues I am caving...I need some help..

Anyone know of a good hunting focused archery coach near Clarkston for private lessons ? Once we get out of virus prison I need to figure this out soon and elk season is approaching...

Thanks-
John


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

I dont sadly, but if I may, some food for thought, what are you pulling weight wise, if you are pulling what you did pre-stroke, I would suggest shooting a lower poundage bow for awile. Years ago My family spent a weekend at the Pollington ranch(Pollington red dots, former owner of Oneida Bows) my wife-daughter and sister in law got to shoot Mrs. Pollingtons personal bow #25 Osprey. Then Claude took me on a tour of their trophy room and showed me the deer mounts that she killed with that bow, and a Elk she took when they cranked it up to #45, shot placement and not being to far away was his message to us.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

thefishyscent said:


> Long story short. Lifelong archer 32 years. I had a rather large stroke last year on my 42nd bday. Heart surgery, other crap, etc, much better now... except..
> 
> Lasting nerve damage on my left side, specifically my left arm. I have been working to get my arm strong and I am close besides the pain. That all being said I have picked up some nasty habits and my shot is all over the place. After two months of chasing issues I am caving...I need some help..
> 
> ...


Only knew of one in this area ,that person,Jim Beasley owner of Spot Shooter Archery in Holly passed away at his business last fall,Jim was a great certified coach a great pro shooter,holder of state and national records and you would be hard pressed to find a nicer person.Sadly missed may he rest in peace! When Oakland County Sportsmans Club ramps up after covid passes they have instructional for all age groups done through Independence twp. parks and recreation Check with township or club(248)623-0444
coaches are NAA certified...


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

Rasher said:


> I dont sadly, but if I may, some food for thought, what are you pulling weight wise, if you are pulling what you did pre-stroke, I would suggest shooting a lower poundage bow for awile. Years ago My family spent a weekend at the Pollington ranch(Pollington red dots, former owner of Oneida Bows) my wife-daughter and sister in law got to shoot Mrs. Pollingtons personal bow #25 Osprey. Then Claude took me on a tour of their trophy room and showed me the deer mounts that she killed with that bow, and a Elk she took when they cranked it up to #45, shot placement and not being to far away was his message to us.


I lowered my poundage 13lbs already. I am holding the weight fine, just the form is a mess.


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

textox said:


> Only knew of one in this area ,that person,Jim Beasley owner of Spot Shooter Archery in Holly passed away at his business last fall,Jim was a great certified coach a great pro shooter,holder of state and national records and you would be hard pressed to find a nicer person.Sadly missed may he rest in peace! When Oakland County Sportsmans Club ramps up after covid passes they have instructional for all age groups done through Independence twp. parks and recreation Check with township or club(248)623-0444
> coaches are NAA certified...


Thanks, definitely miss Jim and Spot Shooter..
I actually did look at the OCSC site and will give them a call.


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

Give MJC archery a call and talk to Jim, one of the best!


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Golden Arrow II said:


> Give MJC archery a call and talk to Jim, one of the best!


Would highly recommend Jim Morrow as well ,he is an expert in all things archery!!


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. I forgot all about MJC, haven't been in there in years.

Since everything is locked down I have been watching Dudley's School of Nock series and the accompanying podcasts. As silly as it sounds it's helping a lot. Going to switch to a back tension release for the next month to iron out my process...


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

thefishyscent said:


> Thanks guys. I forgot all about MJC, haven't been in there in years.
> 
> Since everything is locked down I have been watching Dudley's School of Nock series and the accompanying podcasts. As silly as it sounds it's helping a lot. Going to switch to a back tension release for the next month to iron out my process...


Sounds like you are having a "target panic" issue.A B.T release will not cure it, it is a problem within the mind and only the mind can control it.BLANK BALE,BLANK BALE, BLANK BALE.NO TARGET.This will work for you, give it enough time.It won't happen over nite .Work on perfect form at this time and if you can,video your shot process as many things can be happening before the arrow leaves the bow.Study the video carefully as you can unknowlngly be grabbing the grip upon release.This is a proven method for controlling T.P.that has worked for thousands of archers world wide.Most pro archery coaches promote this method.Try it ,can't hurt,the reason I suggested you may have it is because you sound anxious about upcoming Elk season and setting yourself up with unneeded worry and tension.Good luck and try to see Jim Morrow and further discuss this with him ,may be a game changer!!


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

No idea how to get ahold of them but there was a husband/wife duo that was into coaching. I think their names were Chris and Ashley schnur. Great shooters. I think they used to instruct out of rising Phoenix archery off of Rochester road. I don’t know if that place even exists anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

trucker3573 said:


> No idea how to get ahold of them but there was a husband/wife duo that was into coaching. I think their names were Chris and Ashley schnur. Great shooters. I think they used to instruct out of rising Phoenix archery off of Rochester road. I don’t know if that place even exists anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand chris and ash have moved to ohio,,or are about to. Clarkston isn't far from oxford,, beyond the ears in oxford ahs some very knowledgable folks that love bow hunting and would be a good source for you for help .


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Sorry. Hate to be negative but i cant agree with BTE. I live a mile away. The tall thin guy (sorry - don't know names) that does the youtube videos/pod casts is great. But the rest of the crew i wouldn't agree. The owner is one of the most arrogant jerks i have ever met in retail. 

After he (owner) criticizes the OP for having terrible form he will then try to tell him the problem is the bow and he should buy a new one. As stated, i live a mile away.. pass it on my way to my hunting property every single trip and so have given them so many chances to just be a good archery shop. The owner is so arrogant i walk out. It is too bad for him too... I have been blessed to make a good living and spend lots of marbles on hunting stuff. Including being in the market for a new bow right now. 1 mile away would sure beat driving to MOR or Hunters Den both 20-40 mins away... but you can bet i will. 

Each experience is unique. They don't recognize me as i have stopped in every 3-4 months when i get past the frustration of the last. Each time i deal with the owner i walk out pissed. Thin guy is ok to good. Owner's wife (i presume she is his wife - don't know that for sure) is very nice and tries but doesn't have the knowledge to answer questions if she is there on her own. At least she is pleasant and tries. 

Some examples...

He told me my HHA Sight was "garbage"... I love it (this was a bit like calling someone's baby ugly)... Told me I should buy property elsewhere if i need security cables for cuddie link cams on my current prop (I use Recoynx that have cable lock ports built in but loved the idea of the link system and was going to buy 8 new cams). His attitude (not just what he says, but how he says it) towards me was so condescending i walked out and didn't buy them from him.. he lost a $2k sale all-in. He once told me i shouldn't waste my time improving my property because it was only 80 acres then proceeded to tell me how amazing his "places" were. His tone is always that i am an idiot, amateur, etc. I have never claimed on this site or in any conversation to be an expert... no B&Cs on my wall. But i do my research and work hard to do the best i can. Another time i asked if they could order a thumb release i was looking for and the guy waiting on me went to the counter to ask the owner who couldn't be bothered and just said no (in ear shot like i wasn't standing there)... 'tell him to buy what we have, the x model is better'. I don't need a guy like that to treat me like i am lucky he and his shop are there. 

Frustrates me to write this. Being a hunting/archery nut...boy would i love a place closer to me. I might be like Norm from cheers walking in once a week to buy stuff i don't need. ha 

Sorry. I can't agree with BTE, but respect all opinions. A happy day would be to see a big sign out front that said... "under new ownership". i doubt they would do any teaching, instruction or even be respectful of a challenging situation for the OP.

Best of luck to you thefishyscent on a speedy and FULL recovery!!!!


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

ckosal said:


> Sorry. Hate to be negative but i cant agree with BTE. I live a mile away. The tall thin guy (sorry - don't know names) that does the youtube videos/pod casts is great. But the rest of the crew i wouldn't agree. The owner is one of the most arrogant jerks i have ever met in retail.
> 
> After he (owner) criticizes the OP for having terrible form he will then try to tell him the problem is the bow and he should buy a new one. As stated, i live a mile away.. pass it on my way to my hunting property every single trip and so have given them so many chances to just be a good archery shop. The owner is so arrogant i walk out. It is too bad for him too... I have been blessed to make a good living and spend lots of marbles on hunting stuff. Including being in the market for a new bow right now. 1 mile away would sure beat driving to MOR or Hunters Den both 20-40 mins away... but you can bet i will.
> 
> ...


Maybe I am the only one but I’m utterly clueless as to what shop you are even referring too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

ckosal said:


> Sorry. Hate to be negative but i cant agree with BTE. I live a mile away. The tall thin guy (sorry - don't know names) that does the youtube videos/pod casts is great. But the rest of the crew i wouldn't agree. The owner is one of the most arrogant jerks i have ever met in retail.
> 
> After he (owner) criticizes the OP for having terrible form he will then try to tell him the problem is the bow and he should buy a new one. As stated, i live a mile away.. pass it on my way to my hunting property every single trip and so have given them so many chances to just be a good archery shop. The owner is so arrogant i walk out. It is too bad for him too... I have been blessed to make a good living and spend lots of marbles on hunting stuff. Including being in the market for a new bow right now. 1 mile away would sure beat driving to MOR or Hunters Den both 20-40 mins away... but you can bet i will.
> 
> ...


????


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Beyond the Ears.. Oxford. They go by BTE on their signage, and web site, etc. Was in post above mine (John Warren's post) - although subtle. Sorry..


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

ckosal said:


> Beyond the Ears.. Oxford. They go by BTE on their signage, and web site, etc. Was in post above mine (John Warren's post) - although subtle. Sorry..


Good clarification no apology needed.Nothing more unnerving than rude sales person!!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Any friends that have been shooting for a long time? Really, basic form and follow through should be fairly easy to assess.
<----<<<


----------

